# Mexico Collapse??



## HombreEPGDL (Jan 24, 2008)

Read this from the El Paso Times. Can this be true or is it sensationalism? 

Texas crafts plan for Mexico collapse - El Paso Times

Texas crafts plan for Mexico collapse - El Paso Times


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In spite of the problems along the border with the drug cartels battling each other, and in a few other hot spots, it does seem to be over-sensationalizing the situation. Sadly, most Americans' impressions of Mexico are formed by news from the border towns or from resort destinations on the coasts. Few have any idea of the 'real Mexico' and its fantastic variety of colonial cities, natural resources, mountains, forests, beach villages, etc. Those of us who live in Mexico all know friends or family who are convinced that we live in daily peril when, in actuality, we are probably safer in Mexico than in most US cities. Certainly, we are happier, more comfortable and enjoying an abundance of sunshine and great food in the company of wonderful people.


----------



## phil&sue (Jan 5, 2009)

Check out the cities in the USA...... There are areas in the City of Richmond Virginia you would not get out alive.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The border cities are apparently becoming very bad, and some of the crime is now spilling over into the US cities. While I feel safe here in Merida, I certainly wouldn't move to Ciudad Juarez. And on a smaller scale, when I eventually move on to San Cristobal de Las Casas, I'll only be taking day buses. The night buses are being robbed on a regular basis.


----------

